# String/Cable Specs on AR-31 W/ Ram Cam



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*? year-ram cam*

Here is what I have
86.5
0-15.5-17--24 7/8--29 7/8---40.25--57.5--9
2 speed nocks at 15.5

33.25-build .25 short

9 on end


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Spot. The only thing with those specs is the original string on the bow doesn't have the speed nocks on the string... It has those goofy looking string silencers that are real long.... Let me see if I can get a pic of the string...









This is the pic of the string on the bow.....

Thanks Rob... NJBB


----------



## peteandma (Feb 23, 2009)

you may want to check that cam -- #8409R is a right hand "Ram" cam string length 86.5" . your picture seems to show the cam as a "Ram Plus" #8792R--this cam is adjustable for draw length and let-off. This cam has a cable length of 32.25" and a string length of 87.25". Call Archery Research customer serv. @ 800-385-5046 to verify. They are very helpfull. Good luck!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This may be helpful later


----------

